# Dog tags



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

Where do you get yours? 

Echo needs a new tag for her "home" collar, which is a martingale style. I originally got her one from the pet store I work at, but it got scratched really easily and looks so bad now.  I don't like any of the others we have at work so I'm looking for a good quality one that will last longer than a few months like this one did! Pictures are more than welcome too  Thanks!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This is where I got my tag for Mateo: Fetching Tags Online Store

They make really good sturdy, thick ones, too.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Leo's from Fetching Tags(he won one once.)
Im also interested in seeing about getting one from these guys at some point: Custom tags for your best friends by PoochTags on Etsy
(I plan on getting one for my self of Rhett in their customized face design!:wink


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

George has this one from Red Dingo: Red Dingo Enamel Tags | Music Black 01-MU-BB (1MUBS / 1MUBM / 1MUBL)

We've had it for close to two years now and there's not a mark on it, still beautiful and shiny. It collects a bit of black on the back side if it rubs against other metal tags, but that literally rubs right off, no problem. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Fetching Tags freak here. Jackson has four (I'm a sucker for contests and awesome deals, what can I say?)

But they will last the lifetime of the dog for sure. Awesomely thick, yet super lightweight, and easy to read.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have couple favorites, if you like fun designs, dog tag art makes some great sturdy tags Pet ID Tags | Custom, Unique Pet ID Tags for Dogs and Cats | Dog Tag Art

I would recommend getting this silencer as well especially if you use other metal tags since clinking can be rather loud Dog Tag Silencer / Protector (highly recommended) | Dog Tag Art










My second new favorite is boomerang slider tag, it's guaranteed to last a lifetime or they'll replace it no questions asked. Really good quality, deep engraving, I expect it to last for years. Boomerang Pet Tags: Guaranteed to last. Mailed today, Free Shipping.
heres Indy with his (small to fit 3/4 size collar), Uno has a larger one for his 1" collar


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ Awesome I'm gonna have to get some of those boomerang tags that go on the collar. I can't keep any regular tags on my dogs cuz they keep getting them caught in the fence and ripping them off.... I find them in various places in the yard, lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think you'll like it, make sure to get the right one, I accidentally ordered one made for a 2 ply collar and it kept sliding off, this is the one I use now which is ideal for nylon adjustable collars, it won't snag on anything.Boomerang Tags


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I get mine at a pet store here called "Critters N' Things." They are just regular dog tags but Charlie's seem to last unusually long compared to past dogs or her doggy friends. 

I've been trying to find an "Allergy Alert" dog tag because she has many allergies, some being to certain meds and I feel this could and would be a life saver if she ever got out and got hit or something. Anybody come across something similar to this before?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

pet tags,red dingo,lugtagz,id tags,enamel,stainless steel,collars leashes,pet id tags,enamel tags,stainless steel tags,luggage tags,tags,dog tags,leads

goodmangries.com


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Luck Pet tags all have a lifetime guarantee. The metal ones have a reinforced hole so they dont fall off from the tag rubbing the ring. I get the 'house' (home) in a medium. It says medium is for 17-25 lbs but its the right size for Nicky and he weighs 62 lbs.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> I get mine at a pet store here called "Critters N' Things." They are just regular dog tags but Charlie's seem to last unusually long compared to past dogs or her doggy friends.
> 
> I've been trying to find an "Allergy Alert" dog tag because she has many allergies, some being to certain meds and I feel this could and would be a life saver if she ever got out and got hit or something. Anybody come across something similar to this before?


Red Dingo makes a tag with an enameled medical alert design, and you could engrave about her allergy issues on the back. 

I have a couple Fetching Tags, and I do like them. I did not like that the site claimed I'd have my tags in about two weeks, then waited well over a month with no notice from FT. I had to e-mail twice before I got a response, and then all I got was a single line "Have you received these tags". I said no, never heard back, but did get my tags a couple weeks later. So I won't be buying from them again- paying $70 for two tags is worth better customer service than that.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Another vote for Boomeranf tags. I get the ones that don't dangle, that adhere to their collars.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Fetching Tags here. I got my parent's ranch dog a slide on Boomerang tag and its worked well for him.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 3 from Mad Dog Metalworks:










SUPER cute and nicely made, but it took over 3 months to receive them, and horrible communication from the seller. She posted a few times on her FB page promising to get the tags out, never happened. Apparently she had some sort of personal crisis, but IMO, she should've posted one status saying that and that she didn't know when tags would be sent vs. giving everyone false hope. She finally did come through and I got my tags, plus a full refund for them (Note: I asked for a refund 6wks. in to the process, hoping that she hadn't made the tags yet, therefore saving her time/money), so I'll give her that. 


I also have some from Good Kharma Tags.. but again, those took SIX months for me to receive.. and they're actually back with her now because they wore horribly. She's had them since March.. ugh. I cannot win with tag makers!

I have heard great things about this company though: IslandTop custom pet tags They have a FB page too and seem to get them made quickly.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Kady, that is my problem... I would love more custom tags, but I haven't found a tag maker that seems capable of getting tags out in a reasonable amount of time. I don't mind waiting if I'm told up front I have to wait X amount of time... but to be told 2 weeks and wait 2 months, that's not okay. Especially for $35 tags. And I don't want to be hanging on indefinitely waiting for tags either. 

It's really too bad.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I love the Boomerang tags!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> Kady, that is my problem... I would love more custom tags, but I haven't found a tag maker that seems capable of getting tags out in a reasonable amount of time. I don't mind waiting if I'm told up front I have to wait X amount of time... but to be told 2 weeks and wait 2 months, that's not okay. Especially for $35 tags. And I don't want to be hanging on indefinitely waiting for tags either.
> 
> It's really too bad.


Try IslandTop, I have 2 friends that ordered from her that got theirs pretty quick!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Savage Destiny said:


> Red Dingo makes a tag with an enameled medical alert design, and you could engrave about her allergy issues on the back.
> 
> I have a couple Fetching Tags, and I do like them. I did not like that the site claimed I'd have my tags in about two weeks, then waited well over a month with no notice from FT. I had to e-mail twice before I got a response, and then all I got was a single line "Have you received these tags". I said no, never heard back, but did get my tags a couple weeks later. So I won't be buying from them again- paying $70 for two tags is worth better customer service than that.


That sucks  I've always had fabulous customer service from them except ONCE. I wonder if it was around the same time. They had a sale going on at the time, and one employee away or something or the other, and it took forever to get the tags. Probably 3 weeks or so. But before that, never had any issues- fast shipping, good customer service.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

My boys only get their tags from boomerang tags.

Although I'm curious about red dingo for a tag for tucks epilepsy.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Kady- Thanks for the tip! I'll check them out next time I'm in the market for fancy tags! 

Jackson's Mom- I've always heard good things about FT. I don't quite remember if there was a sale on at the time, but I definitely waited more than 3 weeks. Closer to 2 months. 

Tuckersmom- I'm a big fan of Red Dingo. I've had tags from them for years that still look great. We sell them where I work too, and I don't think I've ever heard anyone complain about their tags.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I got Lily's FT really quickly. Its held up very nicely too. She went through like 3 different cheap tags in a matter of months before I got the FT. Have had the FT over two years and its still perfect. 

Scout's crappy pet store one finally got gouged up... think it may be be time for a Fat Brass FT!


----------

